# has anyone heard of...



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

a 2.7t with two garretts, instead of ko4s? or is that even possible?
if so, any lines or videos?


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

I think they are called GT28RS. (or maybe GT25) If you search for that, you should find some info.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: has anyone heard of... (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_a 2.7t with two garretts, instead of ko4s? or is that even possible?

Yes and it is expensive.
Among a small handful of others, Autospeed has been doing some ground breaking work:
http://www.autospeed.us/


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

$15,000 worth of expensive!!!! That's more than a lot of used S4 and A6 cars. Nuts.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

$15.5K plus install, tune and extras...


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_$15,000 worth of expensive!!!! That's more than a lot of used S4 and A6 cars. Nuts.

but, how much more would you get out of it? more than an s4, thats for sure.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_
but, how much more would you get out of it? more than an s4, thats for sure.

stock a6 2.7t and stock s4 2.7t power outputs are identical.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_
stock a6 2.7t and stock s4 2.7t power outputs are identical.

right, now upgrade the k04s to garretts...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_stock a6 2.7t and stock s4 2.7t power outputs are identical.

Similar but not identical, see page 4 and 5 of this link:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...h.pdf


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_but, how much more would you get out of it? more than an s4, thats for sure.

More than a stock or K04'd S4, that's for sure








They say the more you pay, the faster you go...


----------

